# Power to the People



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I love this stuff!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Too bad "SPCA" is already in use. You could become the president & founder of the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Amplifiers. :smile-new:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Now that made me laugh, out loud like.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Made me laugh, too, that is ridiculous!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Now that made me laugh, out loud like.





rhh7 said:


> Made me laugh, too, that is ridiculous!


it could be better if it was one of the square boxes with 4 plugs in it :sFun_dancing:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> it could be better if it was one of the square boxes with 4 plugs in it :sFun_dancing:


Dryer plug would be awful handy


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

CSA inspector's dream come true....or nightmare.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

but it's gotta' ground!!
at least it looks like it does??:stirpot:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

rhh7 said:


> Made me laugh, too, that is ridiculous!


Ridiculous why? Kinda makes sense to me. A place to plug in a recording device, a pedal or a multitude of effects devices, a laptop, mixing board, powered speaker or fan....all sorts of things. Also be a good place to plug in a powered cooler to keep the beverages cold on a hot summers day. The only damage I can see it doing to the amp is two small holes on the inside of the cab.....at the back. From the looks of it, it's been there for a while.
4 plugs Lincoln? Make that 2 coolers when summer finally gets to Alberta. If it gets here this year. There's a thought.....non snow time in Ab. you need some place to pug in the electronic skitter repeler.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

The added weight on the PT side of a blackface Twin is just an added bonus!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Ridiculous why? Kinda makes sense to me. A place to plug in a recording device, a pedal or a multitude of effects devices, a laptop, mixing board, powered speaker or fan....all sorts of things.


I agree. I was wondering if the person who did the mod used it in a place where there were not a lot of outlets and this made plugging in one of the devices you mentioned above, easier.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I gotta say, I am guilty for thinking it's not a bad idea. I like a clean stage and hate tripping over power cables and power bars. As long as the box is wired correctly, even if it is against code to wire an electrical box onto a power cable, I might ponder the idea.

Okay, I'm ready for my 100 lashes with Dollarama zip cords now...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I agree. I was wondering if the person who did the mod used it in a place where there were not a lot of outlets and this made plugging in one of the devices you mentioned above, easier.


Nobody had extension cords when we were teenagers. The guy who's amp was closest to the wall would plug in to the outlet, the next guy would plug into his amp, and the next guy into the second guy's amp and so on. Then we'd wonder why the amps were sounding like sh1te that day.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That was actually Phillip Taylor Kramer's amp. He built it and used to play bass through it for some songs.

The cool thing about that amp is that it actually plugged into _and powered_ itself.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> The cool thing about that amp is that it actually plugged into _and powered_ itself.


So much for the First Law of Thermodynamics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

That one come straight off the farm, Bill? Just seems like a farmer's mod to me - perhaps some practical use to the owner that appears downright ludricous to others...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Actually pretty close to your neck of the woods Steve. It truly is practical that even I, the great protector of Fenders, has to admit. Not in the same league as drilling holes for sure.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Actually pretty close to your neck of the woods Steve. It truly is practical that even I, the great protector of Fenders, has to admit. Not in the same league as drilling holes for sure.


If you check on the back of Fender XFL1000 power speakers and 1969 Traynor YGM2's you'll find 'accessory' plugs. 
The power speaker one is rated at 3 amps.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

"poor man's twin" with a poor man's extension cord, works for me. :acigar:nice amps!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Most of the component stereo gear I had in the '70s and '80s had additional outlet(s) on the back to power other components. How is this different? I like the idea.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> The power speaker one is rated at 3 amps.


Let's say farmer band guys with out to make it rich in the hot country music scene in Moose Jaw. No cash flow, they decide that the lead singer needs some lighting. Off the to chicken barn and grab a couple of 1500 watt heat lamps, nails them to a plank that fell off the barn. 

Plug all of that into the back of the amp ..... :acigar: poof ... " Hey Fred.. what's the phone number fer 911 " 



Mooh said:


> How is this different? I like the idea.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

ampaholic said:


> The added weight on the PT side of a blackface Twin is just an added bonus!


vibrolux !!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> Let's say farmer band guys with out to make it rich in the hot country music scene in Moose Jaw. No cash flow, they decide that the lead singer needs some lighting. Off the to chicken barn and grab a couple of 1500 watt heat lamps, nails them to a plank that fell off the barn.
> 
> Plug all of that into the back of the amp ..... :acigar: poof ... " Hey Fred.. what's the phone number fer 911 "



Hey Pat. I still remember the mad scramble when the genny ran out of gas and power transformers in some of the tube amps on stage went poof.
The supply cable to the stage felt like a piece of over cooked, just out of the pot,spaghettini.:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Let's say farmer band guys with out to make it rich in the hot country music scene in Moose Jaw. No cash flow, they decide that the lead singer needs some lighting. Off the to chicken barn and grab a couple of 1500 watt heat lamps, nails them to a plank that fell off the barn.
> 
> Plug all of that into the back of the amp ..... :acigar: poof ... " Hey Fred.. what's the phone number fer 911 "


That is no different than plugging them into an outlet in the wall. One 1500 watt lamp will overload a 15 amp circuit and two would definitely overload even a 20 amp one.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[/URL]



loudtubeamps said:


> Hey Pat. I still remember the mad scramble when the genny ran out of gas and power transformers in some of the tube amps on stage went poof.
> The supply cable to the stage felt like a piece of over cooked, just out of the pot,spaghettini.:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> Let's say farmer band guys with out to make it rich in the hot country music scene in Moose Jaw. No cash flow, they decide that the lead singer needs some lighting. Off the to chicken barn and grab a couple of 1500 watt heat lamps, nails them to a plank that fell off the barn.
> 
> Plug all of that into the back of the amp ..... :acigar: poof ... " Hey Fred.. what's the phone number fer 911 "


It's called culling the herd. Now you and Fred can GET OFF MY STAGE!!!


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that at all as long as its grounded properly.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Now I am jealous, my amp only has one outlet.


----------

